# How long until



## mitsirrah (May 29, 2005)

Dear Tivo
How long until you suddenly and without warning cause the newer generation of iPads to cease to work with my Tivo stream? I'm just wondering if I should have budgeted for a new $500 iPad every 2 years or every 3 years back in 2013 when I bought a Tivo stream to go with my not exactly ancient or cheap iPad. (at least COMCAST still supports my "old" iPad....)


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

This Forum is not run by TiVo. It is not monitored by TiVo. How many threads are you going to start about this? 

I have a first gen iPad as well. I blame Apple for EOL'ing the iPad so early.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

This is entirely Apple's fault. They require all apps in the app store to use the newest version of the SDK, which in turn only runs on newer versions of iOS, which in turn Apple does not allow to be installed on older devices. You're allowed to keep using older apps on your older device, but in the case of the TiVo app the certificate they used for encryption expires on 6/1 so all of the old apps stopped working.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

mitsirrah said:


> Dear Tivo
> How long until you suddenly and without warning cause the newer generation of iPads to cease to work with my Tivo stream? I'm just wondering if I should have budgeted for a new $500 iPad every 2 years or every 3 years back in 2013 when I bought a Tivo stream to go with my not exactly ancient or cheap iPad. (at least COMCAST still supports my "old" iPad....)


If you really want this problem resolved, you need to bring it up to TiVo by opening a trouble ticket, writing a letter to the CEO, or some other direct communication with the corporation. You're wasting your time complaining here.


----------



## mitsirrah (May 29, 2005)

Thanks for that info Dan. 

It would have been nice for Tivo to have lets us know the date it was going to stop working in advance though. I might have made a different decision in 2013 when I bought the Tivo Stream if I had known that it would, for certain, stop working with my iPad on June 1, 2015.

That said I still have kmttg and VideoRedo (which is a great application!) so I will still be using my iPad Gen 1, just in a much less convenient way than with th Tivo App/Tivo Stream.

If I do choose to get a newer tablet eventually I will probably avoid Apple from now on given this behavior. I hope its a different story with Android devices.

Thank you


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

The original iPad was released more then 5 years ago. The iPad 2, which works with stream, was rekeased more then 4 years ago. You're not being asked to buy a new tablet every year or two. Four years is a lifetime for mobile devices.


----------



## Tico (Dec 10, 2002)

mitsirrah said:


> Thanks for that info Dan.
> 
> It would have been nice for Tivo to have lets us know the date it was going to stop working in advance though. I might have made a different decision in 2013 when I bought the Tivo Stream if I had known that it would, for certain, stop working with my iPad on June 1, 2015.


Again, How would Tivo know to tell you this?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

They likely knew that the certificate was going to expire, but they had no way to know that Apple would prevent them from updating the software on the iPad 1.


----------



## JBDragon (Jan 4, 2004)

lew said:


> The original iPad was released more then 5 years ago. The iPad 2, which works with stream, was released more then 4 years ago. You're not being asked to buy a new tablet every year or two. Four years is a lifetime for mobile devices.


The first iPod really was limited. Kind of like the first iPhone. It's 5 years old now. My brother gave his to his young kids to use. It works just fine for them. It is what it is. My iPad 3 is a bit laggy. Apple came out with the iPad 4 6 months later! that had a faster CPU and the lighting connector. Yet my iPad still works and gets the job done. It also works just fine with the Tivo App.

If you got a Android tablet that's 5 years old, it wouldn't work either. Hell you'll be lucky to ever see a update, at least past the 1 year mark. Google recommends support to 18 months with Android. That's only 1-1/2 years. I got 4+ years with my iPhone 4. My iPad 3 is still working and getting supported, though I would like to get a iPad Pro if the rumors are true. I have a 7" Windows 8.1 Tablet and I think it stinks for a number of reasons. I'm on my High end custom built Windows 7 Pro Desktop typing this message. You can't support Old Hardware forever. Microsoft tries with Windows, but that only works out so well. At some point you have to move forward or you'll be left behind.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

For all that people complain about Windows, I think it's awesome how backwards and forwards compatible it is. Heck, I know of lots of people still running Windows XP. Much longer lifetime than tablets and phones with iOS and Android. I recently retired a 10 year old Windows laptop whose only major problem was having to replace the battery once.


----------

